# NC 43 (studio fix powder)



## sindu3 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey ladies! Just wondering how we nc 43 ladies can get away with wearing snob and Blankety lipsticks?


----------



## tuttifrutti (Oct 20, 2011)

im nc42..i usually line my lips with flesh tones lipliner..and then fill them in.. ( i have so many of them..im not exclusive to mac when it comes to lipliners) then i put the lipstick on..
  	i think lipgloss over top makes a big difference..


----------



## Nepenthe (Oct 21, 2011)

Some will say they're fine, while others would give a resounding no.  It all really depends on what look you're after.

  	I've seen both look quite pretty, but it's been paired with a pencil and/or gloss to keep it from looking too pale or milky.  Blankety is an amplified and Snob is satin, which means they're both pretty opaque straight from the tube.  Another alternative is to dab the colour on for a more sheer (and easily wearable) option.


----------

